# Another horrific arson attack



## Velcrobum (4 December 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-42220688

How any one could do that to anything is beyond me I hope the ********ng b******d/s that did this are caught ASAP.


----------



## popsdosh (4 December 2017)

Velcrobum said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-42220688

How any one could do that to anything is beyond me I hope the ********ng b******d/s that did this are caught ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

I guessed this may happen ,my thoughts are with the horses however im not jumping to any conclussions. 

Nobody has said its arson have they?There are many causes that need investigating any fire causes suspicions until the cause is established ,more often than not in old buildings like these appear to be electrical fires are the most likely cause. 

Risk of fire is the very reason we are just putting up 20 boxes in blocks of four even though an american barn would have been logical,I have seen the results of a few barn fires in the states.


----------



## Cecile (4 December 2017)

Horse owners worst nightmare, I hope they find out it wasn't arson, if I was one of the owners I would find that very difficult or impossible to comprehend or deal with.  

People are also having problems in Devon at present
http://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/arsonists-strike-again-fire-crews-868971


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 December 2017)

words fail me - those poor poor horses and owners.


----------



## View (4 December 2017)

Sadly, Essex Police have appealed for witnesses and are treating it as arson.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 December 2017)

View said:



			Sadly, Essex Police have appealed for witnesses and are treating it as arson.
		
Click to expand...

apparently it is very much looking like arson as the cctv cameras caught someone spraying the cameras prior to footage going.


----------



## cymbeline (8 December 2017)

I'm afraid I think it's arson. I just can't understand why anyone would do this deliberately - what kind of a human being would?   Thank goodness for the guy who was driving past & turned his car round to investigate.

So sorry for everyone involved & all the horses who've suffered injury or trauma as a result.


----------

